# صورة لمار جرجس من احد رسوماتي يارب تعجبكم.



## mina_picasso (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*صورة لما رجرجس من احد رسوماتي هي اخدت مني وقت جامد 

بس يارب تعجبكم انا عملتها من فترة بعيدة 

بس احب اعرف رايكم حتي ولو كان نقد.

مرسي​*


----------



## mina_picasso (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا معرفش أذا كانت حتظهر ولا لا عشان كدة حطتها علي لينك.

لينك التحميل:*

[


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا حملتها وصغرت حجمها ورفعتها هنا






روووووووووووعة انتا بجد بيكاسووووووووو
تفاصيل الحصاان ومار جريس  يجننووو فظيع
انتا تعلمت الرسم في الكلية؟
بجد ابهرتني.....بسم الصليب عليك
ربنا يباااااارك موهبتك
في انتظاااااار المزيد


----------



## mina_picasso (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كتيررررررررررررررر أرروجة علي المجملة دي.

أنا كنت في كلية فنون جميلة بس متعلمتش الرسم فيها لاني كنت قسم ترميم أثار بس كنت 

بحب أرسم من قبل أدخل الكلية مرسي.​*


----------



## mina_picasso (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*أنا عامل رسومات كتير بس مش عارف أرفعها.

ممكن تقوليلي يا ارووجة أرفعها أزاي مرسي ​*


----------



## hemamansour (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الصور جميله جدا


----------



## mina_picasso (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*الصورة دي للشهيد العظيم مار جرجس *
*ودة  قصة حياتة*

*الشهيد مارجرجس الروماني*
*ولد مارجرجس عام 280م في كبادوكية بآسيا الصغرى. وقد إستشهد والده لكونه مسيحياً عندما كان قديسنا في السابعة عشرة من عمره. ونمى قديسنا في حب الله والإيمان العظيم به. وبعد إستشهاد والده، أرادت أمه أن تراه ينمو أكثر في الإيمان بالله من خلال الفضيلة والأعمال الطبية. وإنضم القديس إلى الجيش في سن السابعة عشرة، ونال العديد من الإنتصارات، وقيل عنه "المدافع عن الشعب". وقد إنتقلت والدته عندما كان سنه عشرون عاماً. ومن وقتها هجر القديس كل متع الحياة، ووزع ماله على الفقراء، وعتق العبيد والإماء جميعهم. 
وقد كان الإمبراطور ديقلديانوس هو حاكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية في ذلك الوقت، وأصدر مرسوماً يأمر فيه بحرق الكنائس وجميع الكتب المسيحية، وتسريح جميع المسيحيين من أشغالهم، وأخذ كل ممتلكاتهم، ويجعل معظمهم عبيداً، ويجبرهم على تقديم الذبائح، ويبخروا للأوثان. 
وكان مارجرجس في الإسكندرية بمصر في ذلك الوقت، ولما رأى المرسوم قطعه، فأخذه الجنود الرومان إلى كبادوكية لينال عقابه. ولما كان القديس على علاقة جيدة بحاكم كبادوكية، أرسل أمره إلى دقليديانوس. وأعترف القديس أمامه بإيمانه الحقيقي المسيحي. فأمر بحبسه، وأرسل إمرأة إلى لتغويه ليسقط في الخطية. وحدث العكس تماماً، فقد حوَّلها القديس إلى مؤمنة وأرشدها إلى الطريق الصحيح، وعندما علم الإمبراطور بذلك أمر أن تقطع رأسها، فنالت إكليل الشهادة. وعند ذلك أمر الإمبراطور بربط أيدي وأرجل القديس وشدهما ووضع حجراً ثقيلاً على صدره، ثم جرّوا القديس على مسامير حديدية حتى تهرَّأ لحمه..! ووضعوا لهب على جسده ليحرقوا جروحه ليزيدوا ألمه!! ولما أعادوه إلى الزنزانة، ظهر له رب المجد، وعنقه، وقوّاه. 
ودام تعذيب القديس لمدة سبعة سنوات!!! حتى تحوَّل الكثيرين إلى المسيحية بسبب المعجزات التي شاهدوها. وقد أقام القديس رجلاًً من الأموات بقوة إلهنا يسوع المسيح، وآمن كثيرين آخرين.. وبالتالي نال آخرين إكليل الشهادة. وفي النهاية نال مارجرجس إكليل الشهادة بقطع رأسه. أما الملك الوثني ديقليديانوس، فقد مات في النهاية ميتة بشعة. 
بركة صلواته تكون مع جميعنا، ولربنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد، آمين. *


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ارفعهم على الموقع ده

imageshack.us


----------



## بنت الملك22 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

_*بسم الصلي عليك يا مينا بجد انت فنااااااااااااان 
انت بقي فنان المنتدى في الرسم بجد والتلوين كمان انت جبببببببببببببببار بسم الصليب عليك​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قمه الرووووووعه يا مينا 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## star_bright (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الصوره ماينفعش اني اقول عليها روعة
لانها اكتر من رائعه 
بجد انا انبهرت بالصوره
فعلا عاوزه اشوف منك المزيد


----------



## mina_picasso (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي جدااااااااااااااا ياجماعة علي الكلام الجميل دة أنا بجد عاجز عن الشكر.

انتم فعلا شجعتوني علي اني احط بقي الصور 

ربنا يبركم*​


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_تحفه تحفه تحفه تحفه


​_


----------



## mina_picasso (13 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفه تحفه تحفه تحفه
> 
> 
> ​_



*مرسي مرسي مرسي مرسي ليك ياتوني علي المجملة دي.

ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## hemamansour (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك اخ ...مينا بيكاسو على المعومات اللى قدمتها


----------



## mina_picasso (14 أكتوبر 2008)

magdy2007 قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك



*مرسييييييي ليك مجدي علي الكلام الحلو دة.

وربنا يبركك.​*


----------



## mina_picasso (14 أكتوبر 2008)

hemamansour قال:


> اشكرك اخ ...مينا بيكاسو على المعومات اللى قدمتها



*مرسي ليك أخي علي مشركتك.

وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلآ يا مينا انت بيكاسو 

الصورة خطيرة روعة تجنن

بجد تسلم ايدك

يالا عاوزين صور تاني لقديسين تاني ​


----------



## mina_picasso (14 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فعلآ يا مينا انت بيكاسو
> 
> الصورة خطيرة روعة تجنن
> 
> ...




*مرسي علي مرورك يا أحلي فراشة في المنتدي.

أنشاء الله قريب حتشوفو جديد.

ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*اللة يا مينا 
دا انت فنان بجد
روعة صحيح وموهبة حقيقية
لازم تحط كل اللي رسمتة وتفرجهولنا
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (15 أكتوبر 2008)

ِصوره جميله اوى يافنان


----------



## mina_picasso (18 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اللة يا مينا
> دا انت فنان بجد
> روعة صحيح وموهبة حقيقية
> لازم تحط كل اللي رسمتة وتفرجهولنا
> تسلم ايدك*



*مرسييييييي :t13:

مش عارف أقول علي الكلام الحلو دة.​*


----------



## mina_picasso (18 أكتوبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> ِصوره جميله اوى يافنان



*مرسي علي المجملة دي.

وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## nonaa (18 أكتوبر 2008)

صدقنى يا مينا بحسبها تصوير
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك
يا ريت تجيب لنا صور اكتر​


----------



## mina_picasso (19 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> صدقنى يا مينا بحسبها تصوير
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك
> يا ريت تجيب لنا صور اكتر​



*مرسي ليكي nonaa علي الكلام الجميل دة.

وقريب حتشوفو  حجات كتير.

وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع يا مينا جد انت موهوب وفناااان​*


----------



## mina_picasso (19 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *رائع يا مينا جد انت موهوب وفناااان​*



*مرسييييييييي ليكي rana وعلي مرورك الجميل دة.

ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*تسلم اييدك بجد يا مينا انت لازم ترفع باقى الصور بتاعتك بجد فنان بسم الصليب عليك بجد ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (19 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *تسلم اييدك بجد يا مينا انت لازم ترفع باقى الصور بتاعتك بجد فنان بسم الصليب عليك بجد ربنا يبارك فى موهبتك​*



*مرسي علي مرورك والكلام الحلو قوي دة.

قريب حتشوفي كل أعمالي.

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انت جاى تغظنى وتعقدنى 

حرام

بص يا بيرنس

انا بموت فى الرسم من ضغرى بس بعيد عنك المجموعة 

حدفنى بعيد عن كلية فنون 

بس هموت وتعلم الوان الزيت
بعرف استخدم الجواش لكن الزيت مش بعرف 

حرامممممممم      :36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *انت جاى تغظنى وتعقدنى
> 
> حرام
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه

معلش متزعليش :t30:

أنت حولي ترسمي كتير بالوان زيت وحتلاقي نفسك اتحسنتي فيها :708cg:

ولو أحتجتي اي حاجة أنا تحت أمريك يا باشا :smil12:

وعلي فكرة صورة مار جرجس دي جواش.

ومرسي علي مرورك الجميل دة.​*


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي رائعة فعلا


----------



## mina_picasso (16 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> ميرسي رائعة فعلا



*
مرسي علي مرورك يا باشا​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد روعه ربنا يبارك موهبتك وحاول ترفع رسومات تانى ليك لانك فعلا فنان ورسام شاطر​


----------



## eriny roro (16 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك الصورة روعة بجد
رسمك وتلوينك تحفة
ربنا يباركك:018a1d~146:​


----------



## vetaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*مينا انا لسه مظهرتش عندى للاسف*
*بش شوقونى ليها من كتر كلامهم*

*وبص دلوقتى منتدانا بقى فيه مركز لرفع الصور*
*والموضوع مثبت فى قسم الصور المسيحيه*
*الصور بتبقى جميله فيه وخطواته سهله*


----------



## mina_picasso (17 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميله جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بجد روعه ربنا يبارك موهبتك وحاول ترفع رسومات تانى ليك لانك فعلا فنان ورسام شاطر​



*مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييي كتير خالص.

أنا فعلا رفعت صور كتير ​*
وحتلاقيهم *هنا​*


----------



## mina_picasso (17 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> تسلم ايدك الصورة روعة بجد
> رسمك وتلوينك تحفة
> ربنا يباركك:018a1d~146:​



*مرسي علي الكلام الحلو دة.

أخجلتم تواضعنا.

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (17 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *مينا انا لسه مظهرتش عندى للاسف*
> *بش شوقونى ليها من كتر كلامهم*
> 
> *وبص دلوقتى منتدانا بقى فيه مركز لرفع الصور*
> ...



*مرسي علي مرورك الجميل.

هي موجودة بس أنزلي بالصفحة شوية تحت حتلاقيها.

مرسي وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة جدااااااا 

ربنا ينمى موهبتك
​


----------



## mina_picasso (18 نوفمبر 2008)

gewly قال:


> صورة جميلة جدااااااا
> 
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك
> ​




*الأجمال هو مرورك.

ربنا يباركك

مرسيييييييي​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

الصورة روعة جدا دى شبة الصور اللى فى الكنيسة اوى تعيش ايدك يا با شا


----------



## mina_picasso (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> الصورة روعة جدا دى شبة الصور اللى فى الكنيسة اوى تعيش ايدك يا با شا





*مرسي علي مرورك الجميل ايريني.

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## توتا شيكو (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعه ربنا يعطيك من المواهب كمان


----------



## mina_picasso (20 نوفمبر 2008)

توتا شيكو قال:


> رائعه ربنا يعطيك من المواهب كمان



*مرسي علي مروريك 

وربنا يباركيك​*


----------



## sara23 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

_الصوره جامده جدا يا بيكاسو
انا مش هاقولك غير يا بيكاسو بعد كده
ربنا يباركك و يوفقك فى المجال اللى بتحبه_​


----------



## mina_picasso (23 نوفمبر 2008)

sara23 قال:


> _الصوره جامده جدا يا بيكاسو
> انا مش هاقولك غير يا بيكاسو بعد كده
> ربنا يباركك و يوفقك فى المجال اللى بتحبه_​



*مرسييييييييييييييييييييييييي كتير جدااااااااااااااااا سوسو علي الكلام الجميل دة.

أنت أنسانة جميلة.

ربنا يباركك​*


----------

